#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Verhaal: De kop van de geit

## malikah4

Verhaal: De kop van de geit



Ibn Umar (radiallaho taala anho) vertelt:



Een van de sahabah ontving een kop van een geit als geschenk. Hij dacht meteen aan een buurman die een grotere familie had en dus meer behoefte had aan voedsel. Hij schonk de kop aan die buurman. Toen deze broeder het geschenk ontving, herinnerde hij zich een andere persoon die volgens hem eerder recht had op het geschenk. Hij stuurde het geschenk naar hem toe. Zo ging de kop van de geit zeven keer van hand tot hand en kwam tenslotte terug bij de persoon waar alles begon.



Moraal: Wij leren uit dit verhaal dat hoe arm en behoeftig de sahabah gewoonlijk waren zij toch anderen boven zichzelve verkozen.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

